# Info Source



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

There's tons of S-Gauge info on this site and just wanted to share the resource.
They link to MTF & Tims site

http://sgaugers.blogspot.com/


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Thnak you, Jim! You know how much I love sites with more S scale info!


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Len, as do I! 
AZ-Flyer is a member!!
I spent around 2 hours yesterday viewing as much as I could before I had to leave the house. They have several of Tims videos, too!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Do they have the one of Timboy jumping the shark?


----------

